# Hamburg Bande aka 'Petra Singer' eBay Kleinanzeigen



## future132 (18 Februar 2018)

*Achtung Achtung, an alle NICHT-Hamburger auf Kleinanzeigen mit Smartphone Inseraten.*...eine Hamburg Altona Betrüger Bande in der Bergstrasse 162 nutzt falsche IDs und Briefkästen um dort dann die gesendeten Pakete an ihnen entgegen zu nehmen.

Die Masche:

Direkt auf *Whatsapp* nimmt man Bezug zu der Ebay Kleinanzeige, aktuell nennen sich diese Kriminellen  *Petra Singer *(weil sie von der einen (Fake?) Perso haben) wohnhaft in * "Grosse Bergstrasse 162, 22767 Hamburg"*. 

_*MODHINWEIS: Der Name und die Daten sind echt und einem gestohlenen Ausweis entnommen. Ich lasse sie entgegen unserer üblichen Regeln trotzdem jetzt stehen damit ev. weitere Opfer entsprechend reagieren können. Die echte Frau Singer ist soweit den Kenntnissen des Threaderstellers zufolge selbst Opfer dieser Bande*_

Dann haben sie Norisbank Transaktionsbelege als Beweis für die gerade getatigte Überweisung. Man soll unbedingt uber *DHL Express* die Ware versenden - wer das macht steht am Ende ohne Geld und natürlich ohne Ware da.

Wir haben einige Informationen zusammen bekommen und gehen stand jetzt davon aus, dass Nicht-Deutsche dort mit Persos von Deutschen und täuschend echten Transaktionsbelegen die Handys etc. einsammelt.

Sind sie einmal nicht in der Lage, die Pakete anzunehmen, müssen sie zur naheliegenden Post  mit einer "Vollmacht von Petra Singer". Wir wissen von einer Post Angestellten, dass dann ein ''Südlander' kommt, der sich als ''Faridani Rad Darioush'" ausgibt.

Aktuell sind wir 5 Leute, die direkt oder indirekt Betrugsopfer sind. Wir haben Strafanzeige bei der Polizei in Hamburg gestellt. (die Dienststelle liegt quasi um die Ecke der Täter) ....meldet Euch, wenn ihr mit der Masche abgezogen worden seid.

*Modedit: Nachtrag des Threaderstellers hat eine Nachfrage beim Einwohnermeldeamt ergeben daß der Ausweis NICHT gefälscht ist.*
*Somit ist fast sicher davon auszugehen, daß dieser Ausweis unrechtmäßig in den Besitz der Gauner gekommen ist*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-singer-ebay-kleinanzeigen.54761/#post-397437
















Modedit: Auf Wunsch des Posters die Daten des Opfers des geklauten Ausweises gelöscht


----------



## Ich bins wieder (19 Februar 2018)

Passt hier zu

https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/16560-ebay-ka-petra-singer-hamburg-fake-perso-überweisung/


----------



## future132 (19 Februar 2018)

Ja, das ist auch von mir. 

Aktuelle Abzocknummer ist 015773174867, mit der man über WhatsApp belästigt wird


----------



## Goblin (19 Februar 2018)

Naja,eigentlich selber schuld wenn man Ware verschickt bevor man das Geld auf seinem Konto hat. Mein Mitleid hält sich bei sowas immer in Grenzen


----------



## future132 (19 Februar 2018)

Achtung, die Frau auf dem Foto gibt es. Frau Petra Singer. Ruckruf vom Melderegister.


----------



## Goblin (19 Februar 2018)

Über die Handynummer lässt sich zurück verfolgen wem die Sim-Karte gehört. Wenn sie nicht auf Fakedaten registriert ist



> Achtung, die Frau auf dem Foto gibt es



Wahrscheinlich hat sie den Perso verloren oder die haben ihr den geklaut


----------



## future132 (19 Februar 2018)

Goblin schrieb:


> Über die Handynummer lässt sich zurück verfolgen wem die Sim-Karte gehört. Wenn sie nicht auf Fakedaten registriert ist



 Werden sie aber sein. Die wechseln ja nicht nur ihre SIM Karten alle Tage neu, sondern auch ihre Umgebung.

Die Opfer sind nicht nur die Abgezockten sondern auch die DHL Expressboten, was die da täglich an Pakete abliefern müssen...

_könnten die Moderatoren hier eventuell den Perso von Petra ganz rausnehmen oder zumindesz so, dass die Daten unkenntlich sind. Wir sind in Kontakt mit ihr und sitzen nun in einem Boot._ danke

Modedit - erledigt


----------



## Helmut77 (19 Februar 2018)

Überweisungsaufträge der Norisbank sehen anders aus. Ich bin da Kunde. Die sind gefälscht


----------



## future132 (19 Februar 2018)

Danke Helmut, wie sehen die in etwa aus?


----------



## future132 (20 Februar 2018)

Kann mich bitte wer von der Administration per PN kontaktieren? Ich finde am Smartphone keinen Hinweis darauf, wen ich hier anschreiben müsste. Dringend

Done, BT/MOD


----------



## Chris-HH (20 Februar 2018)

future132 schrieb:


> *Achtung Achtung, an alle NICHT-Hamburger auf Kleinanzeigen mit Smartphone Inseraten.*...eine Hamburg Altona Betrüger Bande in der Bergstrasse 162 nutzt falsche IDs und Briefkästen um dort dann die gesendeten Pakete an ihnen entgegen zu nehmen.



Schreib mir bitte mal eine nachricht ich bin in dem Objekt der zuständige Objektleiter in sachen sicherheitsdienst wir versuchen diese person bereits zu erwischen und benötigen ggf noch ein paar infos

mfg christian
*
Modedit:  Zitat repariert*


----------



## Chris-HH (20 Februar 2018)

future132 schrieb:


> Werden sie aber sein. Die wechseln ja nicht nur ihre SIM Karten alle Tage neu, sondern auch ihre Umgebung.
> 
> Die Opfer sind nicht nur die Abgezockten sondern auch die DHL Expressboten, was die da täglich an Pakete abliefern müssen...



*Modedit: Zitat gekürzt*


Würde gerne den kontakt zu der Dame haben bin wie gesagt der Objektleiter des Sicherheitsdienstes dort im Haus
*
Modhinweis: Das Herausgeben von persönlichen Daten ist riskant wenn das Gegenüber nicht zweifelsfrei der ist für den er sich ausgibt. Vor allem wenn es die Daten Dritter betrifft!*


----------



## future132 (20 Februar 2018)

Mit gegebener Vorsicht  : Du hast eine PN


----------



## Wuermling (26 Februar 2018)

Hallo
Ich bin auch einer von den Dummen due es gemacht haben .
Meint ihr das man die überhaupt erwischt?


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2018)

Da ist meist Kommissar Zufall beteiligt wenn so eine Bande ausgehoben wird.
Wichtig ist sich bei der Polizei zu melden daß sowas nicht als Einzeltat eingestuft wird.
Doof ist das ganze auch für die Person(en) deren Identität und ev. auch Konto für die Straftaten mißbraucht wird.


----------



## Karsten34 (27 Februar 2018)

Spätestens wenn der Käufer irgendwelche Ausweiskopien ( das Kopieren ist übrigens verboten ) oder Überweisungsnachweise schickt,sollte man hellhörig werden

*Es gibt erst Ware von mir wenn das Geld auf meinem Konto ist*


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2018)

Karsten34 schrieb:


> *Es gibt erst Ware von mir wenn das Geld auf meinem Konto ist*



Selbst das kann noch schiefgehen wenn die Zahlung per Scheck erfolgte und die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt erfolgte (was viele gerne übersehen).
Wenn dann die meist ausländische Bank dann oft nach Wochen zurückbucht weil der Scheck gefälscht oder nicht gedeckt war ist die Überraschung groß


----------



## Medix (27 Mai 2018)

Aktuell ist der Name an den ich versenden soll Ralf Müller. Adresse ist auch Hamburg aber Sportplatzring. Soll das Paket morgen versenden per GLS Express. Statt des Pakets müsste man die Kripo hin schicken


----------



## future132 (5 Juni 2018)

Ein Strafverfahren gegen den Täter ist eingeleitet worden, es sind hunderte Betroffene, Schaden in Millionen Höhe....


----------



## Legende (6 Juni 2018)

Hi, ich hab im Februar eine Petra Singer eine Ware geschickt. Der Vorfall ist genau so passiert wie oben beschrieben (DHL Express, Norris Bank Beleg etc.) Die Adresse
Petra Singer
Großeberg str 162
22767 Hamburg

*Modedit: Nochmal - die hier genannte Petra Singer ist SELBST Opfer der Gauner indem man ihre Identität geklaut hat
>>> https://forum.computerbetrug.de/thr...a-singer-ebay-kleinanzeigen.54761/post-397433*
*Der Name bleibt nur zum Auffinden des Threads entgegen unserer Gepflogenheiten stehen - auch um die Opfer darüber aufzuklären die Wut nicht am falschen auszulassen.*

Die Nummer von WhatsApp, die mich angeschrieben hat lautet 01573 4162 097.

Ich hoffe ihr schnappt den Mistkerl.


----------



## future132 (6 Juni 2018)

Du kannst Anzeige (auch online bei Hamburger Polizei!) stellen. Ich kann dir aber auch ein Aktenzeichen geben, unter welches die Staatsanwaltschaft den Fall bearbeitet. @Legende


----------



## Legende (6 Juni 2018)

Hi, nochmal

hab heute ein Brief bekommen, dass das Verfahren gegen einen Herrn M. in Hamburg eingeleitet wurdet (Sammelklage). 
Und hab im google was interessantes gefunden. *Der letzte Post von gestern auf der Seite* 
https://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/16560-ebay-ka-petra-singer-hamburg-fake-perso-überweisung/ 

sagt das mithifle von *RTL Explosiv der Täter gefasst wurde*. Ich kann leider in der Folge nix zu Ebay-Kleinanzeige finden, obwohl selbst auf der RTL Homepage darauf hingewiesen wird. -.- Hätte mich gefreut die Person zu sehen, wie der gefasst wurde. Hoffe jmd findet einen besseren Link. oder hat mehr Infos. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Legende (6 Juni 2018)

future132 schrieb:


> Du kannst Anzeige (auch online bei Hamburger Polizei!) stellen. Ich kann dir aber auch ein Aktenzeichen geben, unter welches die Staatsanwaltschaft den Fall bearbeitet. @Legende


Danke dir. Hab heute den Brief bekommen, dass es in Hamburg bearbeitet wird.


----------



## future132 (6 Juni 2018)

Hi legende. Was heisst Sammelklage? Gibt's ja nicht im klassischen Sinn in Deutschland . Wie viele seid ihr? Ich stehe mit einigen anderen Betroffenen in Kontakt über WhatsApp. Wir sind ja alle quer IN Deutschland verteilt...


----------



## Legende (7 Juni 2018)

Hey Future132,
vlt drück ich mich ein bissen unklar aus. Sry, dafür. Also ich hab nur recherchiert. Bin selbst allein. 
Den Link da oben fand ich interessant zum teilen. Würde mich freuen falls du mich in die Whatsapp Gruppe tun könntest, um am laufen zu bleiben. Die Polizei ist da recht wenig hilfsbereit und engagiert. :/ 

Glaubst du wir kriegen unsere Ware/Geld zurück? 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Legende (7 Juni 2018)

future132 schrieb:


> Hi legende. Was heisst Sammelklage? Gibt's ja nicht im klassischen Sinn in Deutschland . Wie viele seid ihr? Ich stehe mit einigen anderen Betroffenen in Kontakt über WhatsApp. Wir sind ja alle quer IN Deutschland verteilt...


Sammelklage nicht im Sinne wie in der USA definiert, sondern viele Anzeigen in Hamburg (darunter auch meine) werden gesammelt um in einem Prozess verwendet werden können.
*
Modedit: nennt sich Sammelverfahren und gibts nur im Strafrecht
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelverfahren*


----------



## future132 (7 Juni 2018)

Ich kann dir leider keine privat Nachricht schicken. Sonst hätte ich dich schon angeschrieben. Schreib mir mal eine Mail: xxxx. xxx

MODHINWEIS: Bitte keine privaten Mailadressen veröffentlichen, da wir nicht wissen, ob die echt ist oder nun ein unschuldiger zugespammt wird.
Wenn der User Kontakt mit dir möchte, kann er sich anmelden und dann hier mit dir PNs tauschen.
Ebenso ist es ein Schutz für dich, wenn es deine ist. Mailadressen sind bei Spammern sehr begehrt, wenn die dann als echt markiert sind. 
BT/MOD


----------

